# Denon, Onkyo Integra, Marrantz or ???



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I like the Yamaha I have but I feel like trying something new. its like old and was top shelf stuff then but I want to try something else.

currently just running some klipsh fronts and a big giant 4ft tall pair of some speakers I never heard of but they rock.


I dont really do the movies but I love to jam so I am more concerned about music sound than theatre.

I was looking locally for a amp to run and use my yamaha as a pre-amp but then I started looking and older THX certified gear is really reasonable now

only issue is every brand has horrow stories so you can say which brand but I think each brand does have sound characteristics of their own from what I have read.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

I've got an old Onkyo Integra TX-SV909PRO (pre-Dolby Digital) that I bought new almost 20 years ago, and it's been a flawless brute of a multi-channel receiver. 5x110w (conservatively rated), multi-room capable, and plenty of headroom. IIRC (because I haven't looked at the back of it in years, even though it's still in use in our master bedroom), it has pre-outs for addtional amps, if desired. A sub pre-out, for sure. Any of the older Integra receivers/amps were solid performers, and can be had pretty cheap, these days.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

Yamaha RX-A820 is what I went with last year, using a Carver M4.0t on my fronts. I've had Marantz, Denon, and the Onkyo all in the last 3 years and the Yammie beats them all hands down in the "having their **** together" department. I especially dig the Apple Airplay and internet radio, I have a wireless bridge set up and connected to the Yammie and can listen to thousands of radio stations from around the world. The other plus to the 820 and other Aventage series stuff is the 3 year warranty. I have several old Carvers I switch out for my front power and use the RX-A820 pre-outs for the front, as for Carvers I own the TFM-45, M1.0t and the M-4.0t I'm running currently, it pushes about 500wpc to my modified Polk LSi-15's (I like it loud and clear). I used Yamaha stuff way back and had gotten away from it, when I finally got sick of my $2000 Marantz crapping out on me I started researching and that is what led me back to the Yammie. The software and connectivity were very well designed which is more than I can say for the Denon I nearly shot with a pistol. IF you just want to JAM (no movies ect) grab one of the mentioned Carver amps and a Carver C-1 preamp....you will never look back!!! Just my two cents. Good luck on the search!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

How old are you talking about when you say old? 

My yammie is from 99 And it weighs like 50lbs and has 7 channels .

Like everything newer stuff not built to last


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

It's like a '92 or '93 model. Built like a tank (weighs about 50lbs.).

I forgot to mention, I've even got an old TX-SV525 that I use in the shop where I work, and it's pretty respectable, as well. And, my dad still uses almost daily a TX-SV70PRO, which is an even earlier unit than the ones I have. Never any issues.

The old TX-SVxxxxx receivers were the great ones. When Onkyo introduced the TX-DSxxxx (ironically, the Dolby Digital-capable receivers), the build quality headed downhill.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

I have always preferred denon over Yamaha.... Love their motorcycles though 

My denon is now doing garage duty, its the old ave-3000 from 1991 when I sold Yamaha, denon and a few other brands.

For my front room and bedroom I went with integra. Been extrembly pleased with both preamps. Dhc9.8 and dhc80.3 I think are the models. Excellent sq and a boatload of features...... I also use old and tall speakers, the old infinity kappa 8.1vii's which need a lot of power. Thus I went with a preamp vs receiver. 

I think most receivers in the same price point will be similar in what they offer. Kinda just boils down to what you like to mess with more. I still prefer denon to Yamaha....

If getting used I would concentrate on features more then brand. Hdmi inputs? Pre amp output to all, front or no channels and the list goes on. For a long time denon has used a superior chipset vs Yamaha and a few other brands..... Lots of great into at audiogon.com


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

im leaning towards picking up an amp but cant find one local. I was looking at carvers last week online. didnt have the money for a cube


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

ROTEL

Get a RB-991 or RB-1080 for the front, a RB-976 for the extra channels and use a RSP-1066 or 1098 for processing

here's the guts of my 1080


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

love some rotel...but I am on a tight budget till I do some changes in the car..like sell my ref 500's lol


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

Carver, parasounds and a few other brands are really nice for the money

Adcom I would skip.... 

I have parasounds and adcom.... Parasounds far superior


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*



atxtrd said:


> Yamaha RX-A820 is what I went with last year, using a Carver M4.0t on my fronts. I've had Marantz, Denon, and the Onkyo all in the last 3 years and the Yammie beats them all hands down in the "having their **** together" department. I especially dig the Apple Airplay and internet radio, I have a wireless bridge set up and connected to the Yammie and can listen to thousands of radio stations from around the world. The other plus to the 820 and other Aventage series stuff is the 3 year warranty. I have several old Carvers I switch out for my front power and use the RX-A820 pre-outs for the front, as for Carvers I own the TFM-45, M1.0t and the M-4.0t I'm running currently, it pushes about 500wpc to my modified Polk LSi-15's (I like it loud and clear). I used Yamaha stuff way back and had gotten away from it, when I finally got sick of my $2000 Marantz crapping out on me I started researching and that is what led me back to the Yammie. The software and connectivity were very well designed which is more than I can say for the Denon I nearly shot with a pistol. IF you just want to JAM (no movies ect) grab one of the mentioned Carver amps and a Carver C-1 preamp....you will never look back!!! Just my two cents. Good luck on the search!


I really liked the RX-A820. Got one off of Newegg for $480. The user interface is great and I really liked the remote app and party mode feature.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

If you are still looking at amps, look into B&K. Very smooth, warm sounding amps for reasonable prices. Still located in NY if I remeber correctly. I own one of their Pre amps(MC101) and 2 of their amps(ST-202 & an ST-1430.)


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*



JAX said:


> love some rotel...but I am on a tight budget till I do some changes in the car..like sell my ref 500's lol


Then get one of the big receivers, the amp section in my RSX-1056 is bigger than most dedicated seaparate amps under $1k. Love me some Rotel, I have four of their amps in addition to the receiver and I even mounted my MiniDSP in a RMB-1077 chassis


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

I just bought two soundstream dual monoblocks off fleabay for under $100 apiece. I've got an older Marantz preamp coming in I paid less than $100 for. It should be here next week. This is my budget "fill-in" setup until I head over to NC to pick up my Wolcott Tube amps and Jolida CD Tube Player.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

I found a vintage yamaha MX1000/cx1000 set locally for $50 on craigs but the person hasnt replied back to me.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*



Old Skewl said:


> If you are still looking at amps, look into B&K. Very smooth, warm sounding amps for reasonable prices. Still located in NY if I remeber correctly. I own one of their Pre amps(MC101) and 2 of their amps(ST-202 & an ST-1430.)



B&K is dead and gone. It went away a few years ago.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*



Freedom First said:


> B&K is dead and gone. It went away a few years ago.


 I think you are thinking of M&K. B&K is still around. I do miss M&K though. I have owned a couple of their subs.

B&K Components: High End Audio Equipment Manufacturer : Home


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*



Old Skewl said:


> I think you are thinking of M&K. B&K is still around. I do miss M&K though. I have owned a couple of their subs.
> 
> B&K Components: High End Audio Equipment Manufacturer : Home


No, I'm not thinking of anything other than B&K. Just because their website is still up, doesn't mean anything (it hasn't been updated since late 2010). B&K went bankrupt, was bought by ATI (last update to the website affirms this), and nothing has happened with it, since.

I found this out when I had a B&K Ref. 50 S2 blow a chip and tried to get it repaired, a few years ago. They're done. Gone. Kaput. 

HERE is a bit of info...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I have two Rotel and two Onkyo setups at my place. I would recommend either....if you are looking for big hefty amps to play music at budget prices search for some older NAD. Built great and sound great...especially the BEE models. Another good one is Cambridge Audio....oh and older Adcom. Happy hunting....try Audiogon.com

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*



Freedom First said:


> No, I'm not thinking of anything other than B&K. Just because their website is still up, doesn't mean anything (it hasn't been updated since late 2010). B&K went bankrupt, was bought by ATI (last update to the website affirms this), and nothing has happened with it, since.
> 
> I found this out when I had a B&K Ref. 50 S2 blow a chip and tried to get it repaired, a few years ago. They're done. Gone. Kaput.
> 
> HERE is a bit of info...


I stand corrected. I had no idea. I sent my MC-101 to them because it wouldn't turn on, which i would have sworn was in the last 2 years. It ended up needing a new power switch. Customer service was excellent. I'm sorry to see another quality American company go down the tubes. 

I still love their amps and pre amps. I have Carver amps as well and the B&K is much more neutral, warm, and easy to listen to for hours & hours. Good luck with your search. Lots of good used amps out there!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

I will have to second B&K even if they are gone. I use an AVR507 (150 x 7) and it is a beast. Great for both music and my ht(I only use it in a 2.1 setup).

There is a JVC class d 150 x 7 reciever that my friend uses that is damned impressive on the cheap and hasn't given any problems. I will find a model number.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

The JVC is the RX-D702


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

I love the sound quality of my 6 year old Denon, but i sure would love to get this Mcintosh!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Denon, Onyo Integra, Marrantz or ???*

I've had Yamaha, Rotel and now Marantz. All sounded great but the extras (and thin size) with my newer Marantz receiver are what made me get rid of both the others. NR1402, only 50w per channel but that's proven far more than I need to get beyond painful listening levels.

Just pick whatever you get a good deal on and fits your needs. They're all good brands and will all have pretty transparent sound processing/amplification.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Woot currently has an Onkyo 7.2 receiver with bluetooth/wifi for $329... New


----------

